# On the Board for 2016



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Decided to burn a vacation day on Friday and spent the morning in the woods. 
Got to my first spot and got comfortable on a downed tree when I here something scampering toward me. All of a sudden a little grey hops up on the log I was on a continues to run towards me. I guess my Camo was pretty affective because once he got about 10ft from me I had to raise my hand to get it to stop and abort mission! All I could think was "you have got to be kidding me", been out here fore 2hrs with minimal action in the tree but I have one nearly try to jump in my pocket! Lol
After a while I caught a glimpse of some limbs shaking in a tree rather far away. Was able to stalk this one and he finally gave me the shot. Was pleasantly surprised to realize it was a decent foxy for the first of the season. Left the woods pretty happy. Public land so I'm happy to have the opportunity to give any a ride home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice job! I only got the one...


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I took my ten year old son out Sunday for a hunt with dad to see what his take is going to be on the whole hunting experience. We ended up with three, one of which he pointed out to me. He was a little excited when he saw it and said "There's one dad" in his outside voice. After telling him he has to be quieter we sat in that spot for ten more minutes and it showed back up. It was a fun morning with the boy.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Bprice1031 said:


> I took my ten year old son out Sunday for a hunt with dad to see what his take is going to be on the whole hunting experience. We ended up with three, one of which he pointed out to me. He was a little excited when he saw it and said "There's one dad" in his outside voice. After telling him he has to be quieter we sat in that spot for ten more minutes and it showed back up. It was a fun morning with the boy.


Nicely done! Judging by that smile I think it's safe to say he had a good time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

#2


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I'm confined to using public hunting land for all of my hunting. 
Now that deer archery is in, only makes it that much more tough. Snuck out after work today and there was a vehicle at every single pull off. I like to move quite a bit when I'm searching for tree rats and it's pretty unsettling knowing that deer hunters are out there being invisible as possible. Pretty unsafe for both parties especially since wearing blaze isn't required. 
Is there a happy medium? After all, it is PUBLIC hunting land.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm heading out tomorrow morning. Hoping to get a few fox squirrels.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Got a pair.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

HookBender said:


> Well, I'm confined to using public hunting land for all of my hunting.
> Now that deer archery is in, only makes it that much more tough. Snuck out after work today and there was a vehicle at every single pull off. I like to move quite a bit when I'm searching for tree rats and it's pretty unsettling knowing that deer hunters are out there being invisible as possible. Pretty unsafe for both parties especially since wearing blaze isn't required.
> Is there a happy medium? After all, it is PUBLIC hunting land.


I would never hunt during deer season without wearing hunter orange while moving through the woods looking for tree rats. I hunt public land myself and even with hunter orange I feel a little unsafe when walking through the woods.
sherman


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

HookBender said:


> Well, I'm confined to using public hunting land for all of my hunting.
> Now that deer archery is in, only makes it that much more tough. Snuck out after work today and there was a vehicle at every single pull off. I like to move quite a bit when I'm searching for tree rats and it's pretty unsettling knowing that deer hunters are out there being invisible as possible. Pretty unsafe for both parties especially since wearing blaze isn't required.
> Is there a happy medium? After all, it is PUBLIC hunting land.


I try to avoid those guys deer hunting but it's public. they know what to expect.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice picture minnow. Way to go


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

HookBender said:


> Well, I'm confined to using public hunting land for all of my hunting.
> Now that deer archery is in, only makes it that much more tough. Snuck out after work today and there was a vehicle at every single pull off. I like to move quite a bit when I'm searching for tree rats and it's pretty unsettling knowing that deer hunters are out there being invisible as possible. Pretty unsafe for both parties especially since wearing blaze isn't required.
> Is there a happy medium? After all, it is PUBLIC hunting land.





ldrjay said:


> I try to avoid those guys deer hunting but it's public. they know what to expect.


I archery hunted public land quite a lot that was very popular with squirrel hunters. Big ridges timbered with gigantic, old oaks. They never bothered me. I may have seen more deer because of them than in spite of them.

One time, a squirrel hunter came sliding by me, and this guy was good! Despite the fact the the woods were carpeted with dry, fallen leaves a foot deep, he didn't make a sound as he came through! Scanning around, he spotted me in my stand, and I waved at him. He started apologizing for "spoiling" my hunt. I told him no such thing happened, and to go ahead and have fun. Plenty of game, plenty of room for everyone.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 219553
> 
> Nice job! I only got the one...


Sweet......dayton area ? ??


----------

